# How would you fix a cracked deck?



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

So I made the mistake of sending a family member to pick up a used toro recycler with the steel deck. I found it used for them at a great price with the electric start. It's very difficult for this person to pull start any mower so this was a huge selling point.

Well long story short the seller never thought to mention that the deck was cracked around the side discharge chute. I've never used Jb weld before but I'm thinking this would be an easy fix if that stuff will hold up to the stress at that point on the deck. Or would I be better off having someone weld it for real? I've never welded before so I'd have to find someone to do it. Which is why the $6 for jb weld sounds so appealing. Here's some pictures of what it looks like. How would you guys fix something like this?


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Post a craigs list or equivilant ad. Lots of hobby guys have small/medium sized mig welders.


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

Have someone weld it. I'm not sure of the exact rpm that the blade spins at, but that is a lot of kinetic energy if something catastrophic happens.

I wouldn't want someone getting hurt because JB Weld is the cheaper option.

Also.. doesn't Toro sell replacement decks? At that point though.. may be cheaper just to get another mower.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

Another vote for welding.


----------



## coolturf (Mar 11, 2020)

Welding is the right answer.
JB would not last through the first mow.
The only other option would be to drill holes and bolt some steel over the top of it. 
But that would leave a bunch of protrusions that would be ugly, collect debris, and maybe catch on anything that gets close to it.


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks guys I figured welding was the right way to go. Thanks to @tommyboy for the craigslist suggestion. I got a ton of hits ranging from $100 to free. I'm going to take it to a free guy tomorrow and bring him lunch. I think I'm going to ask if he can weld a small piece of steel over the break for added support. I'll send some pictures of how it goes. It really doesn't have to look pretty as long as it holds up for the remaking life of the mower.


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

clean it up, clamp it tight, and mig it, it'll be good as new


----------

